# 10hrs to move to new home



## walker82 (Dec 13, 2007)

hi all just a quick question I am moving homes in about 2 months and was wondering if its possible to move my fish with me?? I have approx 12 malawi cichlids all between 3 and 5 inches in size.

Just after some ideas on if its worth it and if so how I can ensure they all survive in the best condition..

thanks for your time


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Sure you can bring your fish with you. You'll have to put them in a cooler or such to house them of course while you travel. I personally recommend (any the library article here says the same thing as well) to get your tank set up at the new home first when you begin unloading your trucks and house the fish right away.

For bringing them to your place, you could put them in coolers or buckets, or (if you have them or if your LFS is willing to give them to you) use styrofoam boxes.

Take a look at this article for more information:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/moving_tanks.php

~Ed


----------



## walker82 (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for the link to the library article.. great help


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

I moved a 72 gallon Bow-Front from Pittsburgh to D.C.
then a year later.... I moved it back. (only lost 1 fish, b/c he got under the UGF, since eliminated, and didn't have water during the move)

Go to your LFS and tell them your situation. They'll have big cardboard boxes with styrofoam coolers inside and bags that are in the cooler.

fill the bags up with your water.... then put your fish in. (I used Bag Buddies) Close the cooler, and the box & load it into the car/truck/moving van.

Keep as much water as you can.... drain the rest. Put the substrate & decor into a clean storage bin & put some water in there too. Make sure you can carry it.

Then haul it all to the new place. Set up the stand, tank, and substrate.... then fill it w/ as much water as you didn't keep. (treated appropriately of course) Next comes water & fish, then get the filter running & the heater too.

Good to go.


----------

